# Chris Knott Multi-Car Cover



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Forum members often ask us about Multi-car cover. The perception is that it works out cheaper to have all your cars on one policy. However, it's interesting that the TV adverts now include a message that says 'Multi-car policies may not be cheaper than separate policies in all cases'. It seems their real proposition therefore is that you get the simplicity of having all your cars on one certificate with one renewal date - and presumably one large bill ALL AT ONCE (unless you pay extra for the instalment option).

As a comparison, within the last month or so we have quoted a member from another club for all 7 of his cars (some were classics). Admiral wanted £2150 under their multi-car policy. We quoted them individually for a total of £1650 - with one insurer. A saving of £500!!

Hope this helps.


----------

